# Am i close?



## Ezdayman (Nov 15, 2015)

i have been beating myself up on this.. the lot is 429,423 sq ft. only a few islands otherwise its just open lots. the one lot is 300,000 the across the street lot is 129k sq ft. im thinking of a price around 124,000 for the season. 2 skids 12ft buckets. , 3 f350s. any help would be great!! i can figure out prices on burger kinds, gas stations but this is 7 times bigger then normal.. thank you!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You need to re evaluate your equipment list. 

You're not ready for an account of this size.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You need to re evaluate your equipment list.
> 
> You're not ready for an account of this size.


3 Skids and 4 Dodge Cummings????....


----------



## Ezdayman (Nov 15, 2015)

lol says you..the last company only used 2 bob cats so..... the other mall i have is 250ksqft a did that in 2.5 hrs. with 2 trks.. tnks bud!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ezdayman said:


> lol says you..the last company only used 2 bob cats so..... the other mall i have is 250ksqft a did that in 2.5 hrs. with 2 trks.. tnks bud!


OK Bud...We will be serious for a moment...It's 10 acres give or take...I assume what you mean by "buckets" you mean pushers...Have you ever run a skid in wet snow witha 12 foot "Bucket"??? How long do you think it will take to get said 10 acres done with said equipment??..Any walks or Salting on this 10 acres???


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ezdayman said:


> lol says you..the last company only used 2 bob cats so..... the other mall i have is 250ksqft a did that in 2.5 hrs. with 2 trks.. tnks bud!


Well if you already have one half that size then double the price and there you go. Guess you don't need the help.

Not sure how you did 6 acres with 2 truck in 2 hours but hey what do I know. Maybe it's just for a 1/2" of snow?

In all seriousness though $35,000 for the season sounds about right :terribletowel:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Well if you already have one half that size then double the price and there you go. Guess you don't need the help.
> 
> Not sure how you did 6 acres with 2 truck in 2 hours but hey what do I know. Maybe it's just for a 1/2" of snow?
> 
> In all seriousness though $35,000 for the season sounds about right :terribletowel:


I would say bump it a bit 45ish, but obviously trigger/tolerances would factor in....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ezdayman said:


> lol says you..the last company only used 2 bob cats so..... the other mall i have is 250ksqft a did that in 2.5 hrs. with 2 trks.. tnks bud!


Sounds like you've got it all figured out. What do you need us for?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I would say bump it a bit 45ish, but obviously trigger/tolerances would factor in....


Wasn't thinking of that Thumbs Up:terribletowel:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Sounds like you've got it all figured out. What do you need us for?


LoL Yesterday I told a guy looks like you got it all figured out, Started a war when some :terribletowel:chimed in. Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Ezdayman said:


> lol says you..the last company only used 2 bob cats so..... the other mall i have is 250ksqft a did that in 2.5 hrs. with 2 trks.. tnks bud!


Did you ever stop to think that is why they are no longer doing it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Did you ever stop to think that is why they are no longer doing it?


Who da thunk it.


----------

